# encrypt share folder on workgroup network



## hotlove (Jun 28, 2006)

Hello Folks,

Does anyone have any idea or technique or know how or software to encrypt with password a share folder in a workgroup environment ?

I want to share a folder and only allow a few people to be able to view
and edit the files in that folder over the network, but have no idea.
I am currently trying out some encryption software but could not find
any good one yet.

NOTE: This is a workgroup network, not client-server model network.
I can not implement client server network at this time.

If anyone have any idea, please help.

Thanks


----------



## m2orris (Mar 18, 2006)

*If you are using XP Pro ...*

I am attempting to use the built in XP Pro Encrypted File System (EPS) to do just that, but I am having difficulty getting it to work in a workgroup environment. See my post in this forum for my current state of trying to get this to work --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=111436


I have used a Microsoft's website to get to where I am currently at:

"How To Encrypt a File in Windows XP"
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307877

"Encrypting File System in Windows XP and Windows Server 2003"
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/winxppro/deploy/cryptfs.mspx

Hope this helps.


----------



## hotlove (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks m2orris,

I will look into it, but for now, I am currently using an encrypt software.


----------

